# Roo with hurt leg



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

My roo, Corbie, has managed to hurt his left leg somehow. He is able to bear weight on it, but can only do if for short periods of time. Other then that, no blood, deformity or obvious sign of injury. He is eating and drinking like normal, just not chasing the hens so much?

What would be the best thing to do here? He does not like to be touched and I don't want to over stress or possibly injure him further if it is not needed. I have a feeling unless he is in a bad state my vet probably won't do anything.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sprains and strains can happen to any animal. I would imagine he got a little feisty and is now sore. How long has it been happening


----------



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

A few days.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Check the bottom of his feet, is there a black scab by any chance ? He may have bumble foot. Or hurt his leg jumping down from the roost.


----------

